# hi



## bennymangan (Jun 20, 2013)

I have a question regarding work experience. I worked nearly 9.5 years as an internal auditor. Can I calim this work experience as 10 years category claiming 30 points?

Thanks and regards,


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

bennymangan said:


> I have a question regarding work experience. I worked nearly 9.5 years as an internal auditor. Can I calim this work experience as 10 years category claiming 30 points?
> 
> Thanks and regards,


Nope. 
To claim 10 years you must have experience of 10 years or over.


----------

